# Cool way to separate egg whites from yolk



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

_Crack an egg into a bowl or plate. Be careful not to break the yolk when cracking the egg._
_In your hand, lightly squeeze an empty plastic water bottle. ..._
_Hold the water bottle in the squeezed position. ..._
_Touch the mouth of the water bottle to the egg yolk and slowly release the squeeze on the bottle._


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2018)

Per the video, the bottle way is quickest, but I've have them done the old way before I could dig around the house for a bottle!  layful:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

I bought an inexpensive plastic egg separator. The whites for merengue. The yolks? Hmm. They seem lost without the whites.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2018)

I have seen this before and always wanted to try it. Just so happens I am going to make some meringue cookies within the next few days. I'll put a note next to my eggs so I won't forget.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 7, 2018)

We are senior citizens laearning "how tos" with eggs. :wtf:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have seen this before and always wanted to try it. Just so happens I am going to make some meringue cookies within the next few days. I'll put a note next to my eggs so I won't forget.



Dont bother. You get the yolk in the bottle and the next egg is impossible because the yolk blocks the opening. You need one bottle for each egg.

Dont fool around when making meringue. One bit of yellow and it won't whip.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> We are senior citizens laearning "how tos" with eggs. :wtf:



So....., you're an expert at this task? 
I doubt it.  Show us a pic of your meringue.
WTF indeed. :whome:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Dont bother. You get the yolk in the bottle and the next egg is impossible because the yolk blocks the opening. You need one bottle for each egg.
> 
> Dont fool around when making meringue. One bit of yellow and it won't whip.



Who are you to tell her not to bother? If you have a problem with dexterity and focusing that's your issue.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2018)

I'll give it a try anyway. If it doesn't work I'll eat it for breakfast.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Dont bother. You get the yolk in the bottle and the next egg is impossible because the yolk blocks the opening. You need one bottle for each egg.



Well, I'm gonna challenge that

'xcuse me, my lady will challenge that
(I'm no longer let in the kitchen since my giant pancake flip attempt)


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> We are senior citizens _*laearning *_"how tos" with eggs. :wtf:



yer right

some never laearn


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Who are you to tell her not to bother? If you have a problem with dexterity and focusing that's your issue.


I have plenty of dexterity. I use an egg separator. I bake pies. My point was that you shouldn't fool around when making meringue because one bit of yolk will screw up the whole batch. Who am I to tell her. An extremely knowledgeable and experienced cook.
We always get these flash in the pan idea guys with great ideas and no practical experience.
Just watch and observe. The bottle method will get some yolk in the whites.

The proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I have plenty of dexterity. I use an egg separator. I bake pies. My point was that you shouldn't fool around when making meringue because one bit of yolk will screw up the whole batch. Who am I to tell her. An extremely knowledgeable and experienced cook.
> We always get these flash in the pan idea guys with great ideas and no practical experience.
> Just watch and observe. The bottle method will get some yolk in the whites.
> 
> The proof of the pudding is in the eating.



Gordon Ramsay, Martha Stewart, Rachel Ray all wrapped into one.
Why are you wasting your time here?
Get yourself a TV show!
:lofl:


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> So....., you're an expert at this task?
> I doubt it.  Show us a pic of your meringue.
> WTF indeed. :whome:



So you're saying "meringue" is the title of this thread? Take a pill and go to bed.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> So you're saying "meringue" is the title of this thread? Take a pill and go to bed.



Uh...yeah...AC takes orders from fmdog44.  Everyone is writing that down. 

Seriously, though, you seem to have a problem with this thread. You've had nothing positive to contribute. There ARE other threads.  Might be best to move on.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Gordon Ramsay, Martha Stewart, Rachel Ray all wrapped into one.
> Why are you wasting your time here?
> Get yourself a TV show!
> :lofl:



I working on a way to gain back the time I wasted with you.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Per the video, the bottle way is quickest, but I've have them done the old way before I could dig around the house for a bottle!  layful:



Right on.  The lead dog on a sled team is not necessarily the smartest or the fastest.

He's the one that can keep going with all the yapping going on behind him.

nthego:


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 8, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Uh...yeah...AC takes orders from fmdog44.  Everyone is writing that down.
> 
> Seriously, though, you seem to have a problem with this thread. You've had nothing positive to contribute. There ARE other threads.  Might be best to move on.


Are you the judge and jury or just a nosey busybody? Eat more fiber.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2018)

We had the same tip back in 2014.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2018)

@ Camper6 and fmdog44
You both need to move on; I'm getting embarrassed for you.
I have no idea why you keep coming to this thread unless it's to disrupt the forum. There are rules against that, in case you didn't know.  :whome:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 8, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> @ Camper6 and fmdog44
> You both need to move on; I'm getting embarrassed for you.
> I have no idea why you keep coming to this thread unless it's to disrupt the forum. There are rules against that, in case you didn't know.  :whome:



The irony.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 8, 2018)

It’s a cute tip but you’d need a separate bottle for each egg white.  Then since we recycle I’d have to wash out the bottles and one bit of egg yolk can ruin an entire batch of meringue.
I’ve never had a problem separating egg whites so I’d probably pass. 
Its interesting though. Kids would certainly get a kick out of it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> It’s a cute tip but you’d need a separate bottle for each egg white.  Then since we recycle *I’d have to wash out the bottles* and one bit of egg yolk can ruin an entire batch of meringue.
> I’ve never had a problem separating egg whites so I’d probably pass.
> Its interesting though. Kids would certainly get a kick out of it.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2018)

I tried it with 3 eggs, 1 bottle.  No problem at all.
I wasn't making meringue, just a cake recipe that called for egg whites.


----------

